
The Sharkoon FireGlider Mouse software queries and connects to some porn website - chrisper
Obviously the domain (but not my video or the image below) is NSFW, so don&#x27;t open it.<p>I made a short 2min video showing the DNS query and connection made to (ServerClient.XXX.com) everytime the software is launched. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=htuf9z2_PS8)<p>If you look here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;DGZ1Z45.png you can see it is making connections to ServerClient.XXX.com.<p>&gt;ping ServerClient.XXX.com<p>&gt;Pinging www.XXX.com [141.0.173.173] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 141.0.173.173: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=46<p>If you open ServerClient.XXX dot com you will be redirected to porn. I am trying to give the company Sharkoon the benefit of doubt here, but I cannot come up with an idea why the software would do that.
======
mmastrac
Sounds like a placeholder. "serverclient.xxx.com" reads like
"serverclient.something.com".

~~~
brudgers
Related: Windows thinks wireless keyboard is toaster.

[http://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-
think...](http://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-think-that-
my-wireless-keyboard-is-a-toaster)

------
peternicky
Link is broken.

~~~
chrisper
Which one?

